# Oak Hill Gardens Rock



## etex (Nov 10, 2009)

Received the Economy species seedlings collection and the Paph seedlings collection. $80.00 for 10 plants each of above. They were so well packaged it was like opening 20 treasures. I had so much fun! Tried to guess if the next one was a species or a paph. Have my cup of coffee. Here is the list.

Dendrobium alexanderae
Doritis pulcherrima v. chumpornensis
Paph spicerianum
Pescatorea cerina
Paph delenatii
Vanopsis parishii v. Mariotiana
Galeottia grandiflora
Paph callosum
Huntleya heteroclita
Paph hainanense
Epidendrum paniculatum
Paph lawrenceeanum
Paph Winston Churchill" Indomitable' FCC/AOS x Hampshire Prolific
Paph chamberlainianum 'Latifolium' x self
Papaphalaenopsis serpentilingua
Dendrobium gracillimum= ( speciosum x gracillicaule)
Paph Oto=( WC " Indomitable" FCC x faireanum'1-02)
Tolumnia variegata
Paph Maudiae x ( Hinying Majukun x Alma Gevaert)
Paph Beauhill x Winston Churchill 'Redoubtable" FCC/AOS


----------



## etex (Nov 10, 2009)

My first list. A little tilted but readable. Will ask hubby when he gets home how to make a straight list. My computer skills are fair to middlin. It's fixed now.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 10, 2009)

very impressive buy!!! But now you have to show us some pics of your new plants !! Jean


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice list!! I would have been happy as well if that box had shown up here.  And, I have to agree with you, Oak Hill rules. Between the focus on species / selection, price, lack of nasties and the fact that they are unbelievably nice (I cringe when I have to buy from people who aren't because I have no other option for said plant), you've got a win-win-win-win situation.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 10, 2009)

:clap: Great way to get started! 
I live about an hour away, have been going there for years. Fox Valley is about an hour away as well, you'll be very pleased with both, customer service it at the top of their lists!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 10, 2009)

Great purchases!!! Happy growing...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 10, 2009)

You are going to continue to have great fun -- what a wonderful list!


----------



## Jimsox (Nov 10, 2009)

Rose, you took the words right out of my mouth!!! Both are top notch!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2009)

Good deal, where are the photos!?


----------

